# Grundsätzlich: Unterschied FU - Servoverstärker



## trinitaucher (28 August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

in den letzten Tagen kam bei mir die Frage auf, was eigentlich der generelle Unterschied zwischen einem ("normalen") FU und einem Servoverstärker (bzw. Servoregler) ist. In Gesprächen wurden die Begriffe letztens durcheinandergewürfelt. Es kam mir so vor, als gäbe es keinen wirklichen Unterschied.

Servoverstärker haben i.d.R. Momenten-, Drehzahl- und Lageregler integriert. Moderne FUs verfügen mittlerweile jedoch auch schon über viele Regelfunktionen. Sind diese FU keine "normalen" FUs mehr oder gibt es einen wirklichen, generellen Unterschied zwischen FU und Servoverstärker?

Grüße,
der trinitaucher


----------



## Steve81 (28 August 2007)

Also meines Erachtens wird ein FU da eingesetzt, wo z.B. ein Förderband oder ähnliches mit irgendeiner regelbaren Frequenz bewegt werden sollen. Die genauigkeit eines anhaltens (Positionierung) ist dabei nicht so wichtig.

Servoverstärker mit Servomotoren, Bremse und Encoder werden bei uns für sehr schnelle und genaue Positionierung eingesetzt (z.B. Bestückautomat).


----------



## Ralle (28 August 2007)

@trinitaucher

Du hast Recht, die Unterschiede verwischen, die alte Definition ist da nicht mehr ganz richtig. Für mich fängt ein Servomotor da an, wo kein normaler Drehstrommotor mehr zum Einsatz kommt. Ein SEW-FU mit IPOS und Drehstrommotor ist also keine Servo, obwohl er geregelt (Lagerückmeldung) wird und genau positionieren kann.
Im Normalfall werden für Drehstomantriebe ja Asynchronmotore eingesetzt, Servomotore sind jedoch Synchronmotore. 
Daher haben Servomotoren als Hauptmerkmal i.d.R. Permanentmagneten im Einsatz, wodurch sie kleiner und dynamischer und stärker sind als normale Drehstrommotore. So würde ich mal die Grenze ziehen.

Hier paar guter Links zum Thema:
http://www.energie.ch/at/sm/servo/index.htm
http://home.arcor.de/drsteinkamp/mech/servo/servomotoren.html
http://home.arcor.de/drsteinkamp/mech/asynchronmotor/asynchronmotor.htm


----------



## trinitaucher (28 August 2007)

Danke ralle,
der Unterschied der Motoren war mir schon immer klar. Aber nicht der zwischen FU und Servoverstärker. Servomotoren haben ja auch ne Rückführung gleich integriert und sind wesentlich belastbarer (dynamisch). Das Kühlkonzept ist oft auch anders.
Übrigens, es gibt auch Asynchron-Servos!

Könnte man evtl. von der Seite Steuerung-Regelung rangehen? Steuert nen "klassischer" FU eher, als dass er regelt? Z.B. Kennlinien Abfahren usw.?


----------



## maxi (28 August 2007)

Ich versuche einmal eine FAQ taugliche Antwort zu geben. Und dazu noch möglichst kurz und nur das wichtigste.
Kritik währe schön da ich mein Wissen auch an Unwissende weitergebe.


*Frequenzumrichter Antriebe und Servomotoren*


*Frequenzumrichter:*

Ein Frequenzumrichter kann die Frequenz (Herz) und die Amplitude der Phasen einer Wechselspannung verschieben. Er soll die Drehzahl und / oder das anlaifverhalten regeln.
Meist werden in Frequenzumrichtern eine Thyristerschaltung verwendet; Diese erlaubt es auch aus einer eingangseitigen Wechselstrom Phase in ausgangsseitig 2 bzw. 3 Phasen (Für Drehstrommotore) zu wandeln.

_Ein Freqeunzumrichter kann zusammen mit einer externen oder integrierten Steuerung die Grundlage einer Servo-Antriebseinheit bilden._



*Servoantriebe:*

Der ‚Begriff Servo leutet sich (Viele Bayern wissen es aus ihren Sprachgebrauch) aus dem Lateinischen Servus ab, was so viel bedeutet wie Dienender, Sklave, ich bin zu diensten.

Servo-Antriebseinheiten müssen zwei Bedingungen erfüllen:
Sie müssen eine Position halten können.
Sie müssen eine vordefinierte Position anfahren können.

Ein Servomotor benötig daher meist außer der Motoreinheit eine Positioniereinheit.
In der Industrie finden hier meist Inkremental- und Absolutwertgeber den Einsatz.
In der Elektronik, Robotik und im Consumer-Bereich findet man hier auch oft den Einsatz von Resolver und Potentiometer.


----------



## IBFS (28 August 2007)

Servo - (Lage-) *REGELUNG*

FU - (Frequenzan-) *STEUERUNG*



Ein FU "gewöhnlicher" Bauart weiß zwar evtl. (Typabh.) ob sich das auch dreht was er ansteuert (nur Drehfeldrücklesen möglich, da kein Encoder vorh.).

Beim Servo wäre es geradezu furchtbar, wenn er nichts vom "getriebenen" weiß, aber dazu hat er ja den Encoder

.


----------



## MSB (28 August 2007)

Gerade aus Rückmeldungstechnischer Sicht werden sich Servoumrichter und Frequenzumrichter immer ähnlicher.
Sobald ich einen x-beliebigen Asynchronmotor mit einem Inkrementalgeber ausstatte, (und anschliesse)
kann ich mit vielen Frequenzumrichtern schon rückgeführt drehzahlregeln.
Je nach Intelligenzgrad des Frequenzumrichter kann ich dann auch schon positionieren.

Eine Lageregelung im herkömmlichen Sinne ist bei Asynchronmotoren im prinzip nicht möglich,
weil die im Normalfall bei 0-Drehzahl auch 0-Drehmoment haben.

Aus diesem Grund möchte ich soweit gehen, das der Hauptunterschied bei den Motoren zu suchen ist,
und in regelungstechnischen Details, irgendwelchen Modulationsverfahren,
was halt der entsprechende Motor erfordert.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## maxi (28 August 2007)

IBFS schrieb:


> Servo - (Lage-) *REGELUNG*
> 
> FU - (Frequenzan-) *STEUERUNG*
> 
> ...


 
Oh war meines nicht erklärend genug?


----------



## maxi (28 August 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> Gerade aus Rückmeldungstechnischer Sicht werden sich Servoumrichter und Frequenzumrichter immer ähnlicher.
> Sobald ich einen x-beliebigen Asynchronmotor mit einem Inkrementalgeber ausstatte, (und anschliesse)
> kann ich mit vielen Frequenzumrichtern schon rückgeführt drehzahlregeln.
> Je nach Intelligenzgrad des Frequenzumrichter kann ich dann auch schon positionieren.
> ...


 
Der Frequnzumrichter kann ein Teil einer Servo Antriebseinheit sein.
Der Frequenzumrichter slbst ist aber wirklich recht simpel gestrickt, habe da früher mal selbst welche gebaut.

Die Frequenzumrichtung an sich hat nichts an sich mit den Servo zu tun.
Servo heist jetzt auf ganz Kurz Motor + Positionieren


----------



## MSB (28 August 2007)

Warum gibt es dann "noch" den Begriff Frequenzumrichter?
Nach heutigem Funktionsstand wären das dann eigentlich fast alle "Servoverstärker".
Motor stimmt sowieso, und positionieren können auch viele.
Den besten Beweis liefert dir im Moment eigentlich Siemens mit der Sinamics-S120 Baureihe.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## maxi (28 August 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> Warum gibt es dann "noch" den Begriff Frequenzumrichter?
> Nach heutigem Funktionsstand wären das dann eigentlich fast alle "Servoverstärker".
> Motor stimmt sowieso, und positionieren können auch viele.
> Den besten Beweis liefert dir im Moment eigentlich Siemens mit der Sinamics-S120 Baureihe.
> ...


 
Mal so für 3 Jährige (Mach ma grad wieder Freunde, alsoned böse sein)

Der Freauenzumrichter ist Tragflächen
Der Servomotor flugzeugrumpf und Propeller.
Zusammen sind es dann ein Servoantrieb.

Aber auch mit einen Propeller wie ein Hubschrauber oder mit einer Rakete könnte es Fliegen.

Also der Frequenzumrichter macht das was der Name sagt. Frequenzen umrichten.
Der Servomotor Macht genau das was der Name sagt, Springen so hoch und wie weit du willst oder nichts tun wenn du willst.

Nun benötigst du noch jemanden (Den Herrn Steuerung) der den Diener Servo mit dem Kabel vom Frequnzumrichter dazu antreibt das zu machen was du magst 

So einfach ist das


----------



## repök (28 August 2007)

????hä????


----------



## MSB (28 August 2007)

@repök
Hey, das war mein Spruch !


----------



## repök (28 August 2007)

*nur mal so...*

Also 
Servo -> bekommt ein Signal von irgendeinem Geber zurück
FU -> bekommt halt kein Signal vom Geber 

Soll heissen, der Servo erkennt die lage im raum und kann diese eigenständig korregieren, halten anfahren wie auch immer.
Der FU kann das nicht, ihm muss gesagt werden in welche richtung und wie schnell verfahren wird.
Wie gesagt verwischen hier die grenzen, weil man einen FU heute ohne weiteres aufrüsten kann (SEW & IPOS z.b.).


----------



## maxi (3 September 2007)

repök schrieb:


> Also
> Servo -> bekommt ein Signal von irgendeinem Geber zurück
> FU -> bekommt halt kein Signal vom Geber
> 
> ...


 
Ja, aber dadurch wird er zu einer Servoeinheit und ist ansich so kein FU mehr.

Das schönste Beispiel finde ich immer die Posmo Antriebe.
Die finde ich übrigens eine sehr gute Lösung bei vielen Anwendungen.
Schlecht für firmen die Anlagen veraufem gut für Firmen die aufs Geld schaun udn wo es schnell gehen muss


----------



## Markus (5 September 2007)

@maxi

kann ich mit einem micromaster 440 und der optional erhätlichen geberbaugrupp einen servoantrieb realisieren?

kann ich damit einen synchronmotor ansteuern?

der microsmaster kann mit der geberbaugruppe nur die drehzahl sauber regeln. (eine übergeordnete steuerung müsste positionieren)


ein KEB F5 Mulit kann einen asynchronmotor positionieren, er hat dazu eine geberrückführung - ist das ein servoantrieb?


wenn ich einen doofen FU nehme, ihm einen 0-10V drehzahlsollwet von der sps gebe und die sps über einen absolutwertgeber die position der angetrieben achse erfasse, und die sps einen positionierbaustein hat, ist dass ein servoantrieb?


----------



## maxi (5 September 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> @maxi
> 
> kann ich mit einem micromaster 440 und der optional erhätlichen geberbaugrupp einen servoantrieb realisieren?
> 
> ...


 
Servo heist Geber und Motor in einen.
Der C-Contoler würde dir sagen das währe danna uf jeden fall ein Servoantrieb.
Ich würde sagen das ist dann kein Servoantireb sondern für ne Modeleisenbahn oder so


----------



## MSB (5 September 2007)

Mit anderen Worten, das ist eine Scheiß Diskussion,
und könnte auch gelöscht werden, weils sowieso niemanden was bringt.

Eine Grenze gibt es nicht, wo technologisch ein FU aufhört und ein Servo beginnt.

Beim Unterschied Synchronservo / Asynchronmotor funktioniert das ja noch einigermaßen,
aber spätestens bei Asynchronservo / Asynchronmotor gibt es keinen wirklichen "elektrischen" Unterschied mehr.


----------



## repök (5 September 2007)

Eben doch:
Ein Servo besitzt Intelligenz. Er kann entscheiden in welche Richtung und wie schnell verfahren wird.
Einem FU muss gesagt werden in welche Richtung, wie schnell verfahren werden soll.


----------



## MSB (5 September 2007)

Dann wäre aber jeder x-beliebige FU mit Gebereingang,
und entsprechendem Funktionsumfang auch ein Servo,
heißt aber trotzdem FU.

Auch einem Servo sagt letzten Endes eine in irgend einer Form übergeordnete Steuerung wo er hinfahren soll.
Auch die Geschwindigkeit gebe ich letzten Endes dem Servo vor, er versucht nur diese im Rahmen seines Lagereglers zu halten.
Die Steuerung kann im Zweifelsfall auch der Servoumrichter ansich sein.

Das gleiche gibt es aber optional auch für viele FU's, z.B. die angesprochenen SEW IPOS,
ob man da dann aber "schon" von einem Servo sprechen kann?
Der mittlerweile etwas antiquierte Vorgänger der Servos waren ja eigentlich DC-Antrieb in allen möglichen Ausführungen,
die hießen aber meines Wissens auch nicht Servo.

Ich bleibe dabei, der einzige Unterschied sind irgendwelche technologischen Regelfunktionen, und halt der Motor.


----------



## repök (5 September 2007)

Dem Servo sagst du fahre an position swieso. Den Rest mit Geschwindigkeit usw. macht er selbst.
Dem FU sagst du wie schnell, in welche Richtung gefahren wird. 
So habs ich mir immer erklärt. Und klar ist auch die Grenzen verwischen.


----------



## Majestic_1987 (4 Mai 2009)

MSB schrieb:


> Eine Lageregelung im herkömmlichen Sinne ist bei Asynchronmotoren im prinzip nicht möglich,
> weil die im Normalfall bei 0-Drehzahl auch 0-Drehmoment haben.



Das ist so falsch DENN mittels U/f-Steuerung (primitiv) oder Vektorregelung besteht kein Problem darin, einen Asynchronmotor ab n=0 mit maximalem Moment zu betrieben.

Und zu diesem Zitat:

Ein Servo besitzt Intelligenz. Er kann entscheiden in welche Richtung und wie schnell verfahren wird.
Einem FU muss gesagt werden in welche Richtung, wie schnell verfahren werden soll. 		

Kann ich nur sagen: Auch inkorrekt DENN: Wenn der Motor an deinem FU mit einem Resolver/Geber ausgestattet ist kannst du auch mit dem FU eine Positionsregelung vornehmen. DAS bedeutet, dass dein Hauptsollwert (von PLC oder sonstwo) nicht mehr der Frequenzsollwert sondern der Positionssollwert ist.
Das geht, wenn ich nich irre, nicht mit nem Micromaster/Midimaster, aber alle Sinamics können das. Sogar ohne Simotion oder sowas.

Weiß jetzt nicht, wie das bei den "anderen" aussieht, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass alle Hersteller, die Umrichter bauen, mittlerweile nen Technologieregler mit drin haben, ergo kannst du damit Positionieren wie du lustig bist. Die Frage ist nur, ob ein Servoverstärker plus passendem Motor nicht preiswerter ist, als ein G120 oder S120 + Asynchronmaschine + Guter Geber + Montage.


----------



## Martin L. (5 Mai 2009)

Hallo trinitaucher,

also was noch vergessen wurde ist die Präzision. Mit einer FU gesteuerten Achse wird nie die Genauigkeit einer guten Servoachse (Bosch-Rexroth, Siemens etc.) erreicht.

Wir bauen unter anderem Schleifautomaten die auch mit CNC-Steuerungen auf 0,0001 mm positioniert werden können. Diese Auflösung ist nur mit
Servoreglern + Servomotoren möglich!!
Aufbauort: Klimatisiert, entkoppelter Boden, Aufbau auf Granitplatten etc.      

Habe auch schon mal eine Rundachse (360°) mit SEW-Movidrive,
Geberrückmeldung und Drehstrommotor gebaut, da ich die Genauigkeit
hier nicht brauchte war es O.K. aber im Vergleich Grotenschlecht da ich
in Movimotion immer Überschwinger bei hohen Beschleunigungsrampen hatte, halt Drehstrommotor!!

Also für einfache Positioniervorgänge im 10tel (0,1mm) Bereich ist die FU-Lösung O.K.


----------



## Perfektionist (6 Mai 2009)

Majestic_1987 schrieb:


> ... besteht kein Problem darin, einen Asynchronmotor ab n=0 mit maximalem Moment zu betrieben.
> ...


uralter Tread - na, ja ... musste dazu noch was gesagt werden?

was das (maximale) Moment bei n=0 anbetrifft: Drehfeld ist vorhanden, Rotor steht, maximaler Schlupf ...


----------



## hausenm (11 Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusamman,
nun kann man noch mehr Konfusion in das Thema bringen und den Begriff des "Antriebsreglers" ins Spiel bringen.
ich würde folgende Definition verwenden und bin auf Antworten gespannt:
Servo= Antriebseinheit mit Rückführung (egal ob synchron oder asynchron ob Encoder oder Resolver)
FU= Steuereinheit zur Frequenzverschiebung 
ist ziemlich an der "historischen" Def. festgemacht.
Antriebsregler kombinieren nun beide Eigenschaften, wobei durch die Auswahl bestimmter Parameter der eine oder andere Teil angesprochen wird, z.B Regelverhalten bei Movidrive (VFC, CFC und Servo; wobei die Regeldynamik in der gleichen Reihenfolge ansteigt CFC und Servo nur unterschieden wird zwischen Synchron und asynchron. AMK stellt die Betriebsart open und closed Loop zur Verfügung usw.)
Mfg aus Bayern oder der Welt


----------



## Sesssko (15 Mai 2009)

hausenm schrieb:


> Servo= Antriebseinheit mit Rückführung (egal ob synchron oder asynchron ob Encoder oder Resolver)
> FU= Steuereinheit zur Frequenzverschiebung
> ...



Nun sehe das ganz ähnlich.

Ein frequenzgesteuerter/-geregelter Motor, ob mit oder ohne Rückführung, ist "nur" ein Motor. Hierbei fällt die Dynamik niedrig aus. Bedeutet alles ist etwas langsamer. Viele Frequenzumrichter können als Rückmeldesignal nur einen Inkrementalgeber verarbeiten (z.B. der Siemens Micromaster 440). Trotzdem sind viele Frequenzumrichter bereits in der Lage am Servosystem "zu kratzen" -> Drehzahl- und Drehmomentregelung via vektorieller Regelungsweise (Stichwort Stromortskurve/Heylandkreis (was mathematisches *g*)).

Ein Servo ist eine Antriebseinheit bestehend aus einem sehr leistungsfähigen Frequenzumrichter (in Bezug auf die Rechenkapazität des verwendeten Microcontrollers), einem sog. Servomotor und der Lagerückführung des Läufers (meist im Motor integriert). Der Lagegeber kann hierbei als Absolutwert-, sin/cos-Inkrementalgeber oder Resolver ausgelegt sein. Alle erzeugen jederzeit ein eindeutiges Lagesignal ohne das der Motor nach dem Einschalten schonmal gedreht hat. Der Servofrequenzumrichter kann dementsprechend schon beim ersten Bestromen des Motors die entsprechenden Wicklungen ansteuern und den Motor so optimal ans Laufen bringen.
Die Läufer von Servomotoren sind trägheitsarm ausgelegt und können daher schneller durch das Drehfeld beschleunigt werden als dieses bei Norm-Motoren der fall ist. Dabei wird noch weiter unterschieden zwischen
- Asynchronservomotoren (mittlere Dynamik, der Läufer muss von außen magnetisiert werden was Zeit kostet)
- Synchronservomotoren (hohe Dynamik, der Läufer ist mit einem höchst leistungsfähigen Magneten permanent erregt und reagiert unmittelbar auf Drehfeldänderungen).
Ein weiteres Merkmal von Servoantrieben ist die hohe Überlastfähigkeit. Diese kann bei Synchronservoantrieben durchaus schonmal 500% betragen. Jeder Norm-Motor währe da schon lange (aus den Latschen) gekippt.
Die Aussage mit der Intelligenz (Stichwort Positionierung) ist eine Sache der Technologieregler in einem Frequenzumrichter. Diese technologischen Funktionen können jedoch auch durch eine übergeordnete Steuerung (z.B. PLC) übernommen werden. 
Bei gewöhnlichen Frequenzumrichter wird meist an der Rechenkapazität und den technologischen Funktionen gespart. Irgendwo muss ja der günstigere Preis herkommen.
Jetzt bin ich mal auf eure Antworten und Kommentare gespannt.


----------



## denbelg (17 Mai 2009)

*Servomotoren*

Es gibt noch immer zwei punkte wo man Servomotoren waehlen muss.

1. Mann braucht das Max Moment bei Stilstand. Mit Servomotoren kan mann das Nominales Moment unlimitiert (in Zeit)  benutzen bei Stilstand. Mit Asynchronmotoren hat man hier Probleme weil es keine Kuehlung meher gibt...

2. Ein servomotor hat eine kleinere durchmesser und dadurch ist eine hoehere dynamik moeglich. Ich musste auf eine machine eine Umdrehung realiseren jede sekunde, die umdrehung selbst sollte 20ms daueren !! So etwas ist nur moeglich mit servotechnik...

Chris


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Mai 2009)

denbelg schrieb:


> Es gibt noch immer zwei punkte wo man Servomotoren waehlen muss.
> 
> 1. Mann braucht das Max Moment bei Stilstand. Mit Servomotoren kan mann das Nominales Moment unlimitiert (in Zeit)  benutzen bei Stilstand. Mit Asynchronmotoren hat man hier Probleme weil es keine Kuehlung meher gibt...
> 
> Chris



...hier könnte man einen Fremdlüfter installieren...


----------



## Sesssko (17 Mai 2009)

denbelg schrieb:


> Es gibt noch immer zwei punkte wo man Servomotoren waehlen muss.
> 
> 1. Mann braucht das Max Moment bei Stilstand. Mit Servomotoren kan mann das Nominales Moment unlimitiert (in Zeit)  benutzen bei Stilstand. Mit Asynchronmotoren hat man hier Probleme weil es keine Kuehlung meher gibt...
> 
> ...



Anmerkungen zu den beiden Punkten:

1. Für normale Asynchronmotoren gibtes Fremdlüfter (wie für die meisten Servomotoren auch). Dadurch ist es möglich das Nenndrehmoment auch im Stillstand (Drehzahl Null bzw. maximalem Schlupf) zu nutzen. Eine zeitlich begrenzte Überlastung ca. 150-200% (je nach Motor) ist aber auch bei Norm-Motoren möglich. Auch bei Drehzahl Null wird noch ein Drehfeld auf den Motor gegeben (entsprechend der Schlupfdrehzahl). Ich denk da gerade mal an Hebezeuge oder Aufzüge die ja auch mit nicht eingefallener Betriebsbremse ihre Position halten.
Bei Servomotoren muss halt beachtet werden wieviel Drehmoment im Stillstand abverlangt wird und dann die dementsprechende Kennlinie (60/100K) ausgewählt werden.

2. Die kleineren Abmessungen von Synchronmotoren resultiert ja aus der schlankeren Bauweise des Läufers. Statt ihn in die Breite zu bauen, wird er in die Länge gebaut. Das Masseträgheitsmoment J ist dadurch kleiner und der Läufer kann vom Drehfeld schneller in Bewegung gesetzt werden.
Die Anwendung die du beschreibst ist ja ein typisches Anwendungsgebiet der Servotechnik. Synchronservomotoren die permanent erregt sind und damit eine hohe Dynamik aufweisen sind für kurze Zyklen sehr gut geeignet. In der Servoantriebstechnik werden meist Frequenzumrichter eingesetzt (welche die Servomotoren ansteuern können), die eine Ein-/Rückspeiseeinheit besitzen. Die vom Motor erzeugte Generatorische Energie die beim schnellen Abbremsen der Last entsteht muss ja irgendwo hin...

LG, Sascha


----------

